# Puppy coat???



## acritzer (Aug 23, 2009)

I can't give you a bunch of specifics, but our 5 month old has certainly lost her puppy fluff. She's looking more and more like a dog, rather than a puppy, but her hair is still short overall.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She has her puppy fur right now and will start growing her adult coat about 6 months. It will grow longer as she ages. But if her parents didnt have really long full coats she might not have one either. The funniest time will be when her adult coat comes in on her back and it will look like a toupee.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Goldens don't get their full adult coat until they are around 2 years old. The upper back around the shoulder blades will usually start filling out first. Like Carol said, it sort of looks like a toupee. Then, they start getting some leg, chest, and tail feathering. They go through all kinds of different coat stages and have coat blows a few times a year, which is when they shed like crazy. Tucker is almost 18 months and is still working on getting his full adult coat. Some Goldens take even longer than 24 months to get their full coat.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

You'll have some waiting to do until that beautiful golden coat shows itself. Regular grooming will help her be used to you brushing her for when she has a longer, and at times more difficult to care for coat. 

Welcome to the forum from Pittsburgh, by the way!

PS. You can add photos by clicking on the paperclip box above the box when you're posting. Find the file on your computer and upload it. You'll be all set.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Marty is a little over 6 mo. and is getting his adult hair. Starting to get feathering on back of front legs and butt area. He was a very fuzzy pup. I'm new at this too, but have a picture of him at about 8 wks.


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

Wilson will be 13 weeks on Thursday and he already has the long stripe of changing hair going down his back.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Yep - their coats are short while puppies - then they get that funny strip down the back which broadens and before you know it, you've got a dog with a nice coat. Patience...


----------

